# Knee scope with Open meniscal cyst excision



## Desperate Denise (Mar 21, 2010)

Fellow coders:

Can I bill for the arthroscopic partial meniscectomy (29881) and the OPEN excsion of the meniscal cyst (27347)?

Thanks for your help!!

Denise

Diagnosis: Right knee medial meniscal tear with meniscal cyst procedure.

PROCEDURE:  Right knee partial medial meniscectomy, arthroscopic, and
open excision of meniscal cyst with closure of capsule.

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the operating
room, placed supine on the operating room table.  After induction of
general anesthetic, a tourniquet was placed around his right thigh. 
His right leg was prepped and draped in the standard surgical fashion.
 Inferolateral portal was created.  Examination of the joint showed
grade 2 changes along the medial femoral condyle.  There was a small
parrot-beak tear of the posterior horn of the medial meniscus, which
was debrided with a 3.5 mm full-radius shaver.  The notch showed an
intact ACL.  Lateral compartment had normal surfaces and meniscus. 
Patellofemoral joint was normal.  No loose bodies in the pouch or
gutter.  Medially there were 2 palpable cyst along the medial joint
line.  An incision was carried out over the medial joint line. 
Dissection was carried out through skin and subcutaneous tissue.  The
medial pes sheath was identified and incised.  The cysts were
identified and after drainage of the thick gelatinous material, a
small opening was seen entering the capsule.  A 2-0 Vicryl was used to
oversew the opening.  The sheath was closed with 0 Vicryl, 2-0 Vicryl
in subcutaneous tissue, 4-0 Monocryl on the skin.  Steri-Strips and
dry sterile dressing were applied.  The patient tolerated the
procedure well and returned to recovery in stable condition.


----------



## reach2helen (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello!

I think there is no documentation in the procedure descreption about the scope was inserted so you can bill for the open procedure alone.
others correct me if iam wrong.

Thanks
Helen


----------

